

Strange object found during a sonar survey of the sea floor - helwr
http://www.oceanexplorer.se/index.html

======
hook
An attempt at a viral marketing campaign for the movie Battleship?

------
Eyalush
I'm pretty sure I've seen this image circulate the Digg/Reddit cycle a few
months ago referring to the Millennium Falcon being found.

~~~
duncan_bayne
That's amusing - I just logged on to post a comment to the effect of 'that
thing looks just like the Millenium Falcon.'

------
Max_Udargo
It would be nice if they provided just a little more information. Maybe a
sense of the scale?

~~~
grimen
Sense of scale? It's very obvious to me, the scale shows 300 m. I would say
the object is 40x40 m.

------
Hyena
Millenium Falcon. Perhaps it was hidden from George Lucas.

~~~
Skywing
Strange that this comment is being down voted. This was also the first thing I
thought of.

~~~
Hyena
Because humor is not launching, I guess.

------
gcb
and yet, all pages i see mention swedish tabloids reporting it. no mention of
real news outlets.

didn't boter to click this as I've clicked several other links elsewhere.

